# Birds at the MAC



## R.J.M. (Jun 10, 2007)

What’s it looking like at the Mackinaw bridge as far as redheads
And Canvas backs . Thanks for any reports 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

No smoke on the water..It’s the least I’ve ever observed . The largest raft may have been a few hundred. That’s it one raft.


----------



## R.J.M. (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Luv2 good luck 
Deer hunting a week from today 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## SteelShot (Jan 26, 2011)

Just drove over south bound two hrs ago. Didn’t see anything but it was pretty rough out there today.


----------



## zep02 (Mar 29, 2007)

Came south yesterday morning around 10:30. Didn't see a single duck while crossing. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Wind has been unusually calm around here (Montmorency Co) for over a month now.

The last 2 or 3 ams the lake was like mirror. Today it was mostly all day.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

I crossed the bridge Sunday afternoon and there was little wind. Not a single bird to be seen.


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

My oldest and his friends are going diver hunting in Superior this weekend. I’ll let you all know when he reports back to me.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I crossed twice yesterday. No divers. Geese are still in the fields 30 miles north of the bridge, there is nothing pushing them south.


----------



## propbuster (Mar 4, 2004)

Nothing but whitecaps at the bridge today around 11am. Spray was blowing onto the road on the North end.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

I cross every day and haven't seen birds since before Halloween.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brougham (Jan 29, 2010)

Got to be a change for the better...... Or they are skipping the bridge. Damnit.


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

My oldest said they shot 3 divers today and there were huge flocks of them coming through. Said he’d send pictures later as they had to go to the hockey game.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Decent sized rafts at the bridge now

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkwalker (Nov 20, 2020)

Thinking about making the trip up from the holland this weekend. Any new updates or any input on if it’s worth it or not?


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

I’ve heard reports of a diver migration. Multiple sources. Cans shot by 3 different groups, in 3 different areas. I’d say go!


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

More were there today

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

Pile of them there today!


----------



## GrouseMD (Oct 17, 2010)

A buddy crossed this morning and sent me this pic of the northeast corner.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

I don't think this is real, everyone on here says the birds are past us! Must be a bunch of seagulls


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

I also think the birds are relating to the water levels. Seems they haven’t been at the bridge much during the higher water levels. Now that the water has dropped off they seem to be hanging around there more


----------



## Brougham (Jan 29, 2010)

I shot more divers in low water years. Easier pickings for them foraging maybe? 
I hope this is a one year freak late migration that paralleled the extremely warm weather. 
Appears birds are still backed up.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

bheary said:


> The bridge is absolutely loaded with ducks! Most I have seen in a long time
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Redheads and scaup, or buffies and goldeneyes?


----------



## ShootSkybusters (Jan 7, 2005)

Today they were 95% redheads, few bills and cans in there. Awful late bunch of redheads for sure!


----------



## R.J.M. (Jun 10, 2007)

Wonder if they’ll leave tomorrow night with a full moon ????? Hope so for the January 1st and 2nd split . 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

R.J.M. said:


> Wonder if they’ll leave tomorrow night with a full moon ????? Hope so for the January 1st and 2nd split .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I would say that there is a good chance they will, but they may Stop at Erie or st Clair .good luck and be SAFE.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Seasons are a crapshoot because of the weather. All seasons and all wildlife. It's most obvious with waterfowl because we're heavily dependent on the weather affecting migration but it's not like we're the only ones who lose opportunities because of it. And even within the subgroups of waterfowlers there are different _best case_ weather conditions that aren't compatible with each other. I'm as interested as anybody in what the weather will be like during the season but I don't get why some people get so angry trying to predict the weather ten months in advance. Look at the averages and that is what it will be plus or minus a rather large variance. Get 7 days away and you can predict it a lot better.


----------



## Brougham (Jan 29, 2010)

Are the Canadians short stopping our birds???
Growing wild celery, rice, and flooding corn to keep birds north?
(southern duck hunter sarcasm).
I have clothing I never wore this fall because it didn't get cold enough. 
I think the question on all of our minds is freak year, or new trend? The answer comes in a couple years. 
I hope Z 2 opens October 8 in 2022. If it doesn't, I'll still hunt, bitch, laugh, complain, smile, and enjoy time with family and friends.🇺🇲
At least we get a season. Who do Ice Fishermen complain to?


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Brougham said:


> Who do Ice Fishermen complain to?


Snow mobilers. I've had a whole lot of duck seasons not get cold enough or freeze up too soon. Hex seasons blown out by a hot spell, stalled by a cold front or flooded out. Walleye openers where the ice doesn't clear soon enough. Mid summer weeks where the wind just wouldn't quit. My brother calls it weather bu**ake and it happens all year. It's a little easier to take in a season that lasts more than 8.5 weeks


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Brougham said:


> Are the Canadians short stopping our birds???
> Growing wild celery, rice, and flooding corn to keep birds north?
> (southern duck hunter sarcasm).
> I have clothing I never wore this fall because it didn't get cold enough.
> ...


 We complain to each other lol.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

I think those birds at the bridge would stay there until the ice pushes them out. As long as they have food and water they will stay. It’s definitely a staging area for them.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Crazy to see here in Southern Michigan the variety of birds as spring migration peaks. Crossed the bridge yesterday and it was frozen as far as you could see in both directions, still has a ways to go up there.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Lsc is loaded with everything ,saw some big bull cans Saturday morning in fog.
.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Spring thaw is headed our way. We took the snowmobiles out yesterday. It’s still deep but pretty soft.


----------

